# anybody know this pony



## SteadyOnEthel (19 December 2012)

Masie, 12.2hh roan mare approx 10yrs. sold in 2009. would love to know how she is getting on, loved her so much. only sold due to redundancy


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (19 December 2012)

sorry age 13/14 not 10


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (28 December 2012)

just bumping thread


----------



## SteadyOnEthel (26 January 2013)

anyone? was apparently being kept at Patchetts EC


----------

